# any rc flyers here?



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

any elec flyers here?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Used too! Had several Pico sticks and would like to get back into it. I want an indoor flyer thats really small, and for the outdoors, I want something like a 0.049 size gaser with throttle control.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> I want something like a 0.049 size gaser with throttle control.


thats more like a light switch LOL


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

I fly quite a bit but not this time of year....hunting season and usually too windy for my foamies.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Parkzone Typhoon2 and a CGM Yak 54 40". Love em both.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Oh Yeah*

Plenty of flyers here.

Where do you fly?

Larry


----------

